# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, mijn naam is Jos.

## Josto

Ik ben geinteresseerd in de ervaringen van mensen met een verlamd middenrif.
Zelf heb ik een tweezijdig verlamd middenrif, waarvan de rechterkant 5 jaar geleden operatief is gereefd.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Josto, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Heb je al ontdekt dat je linksboven via het zoekvenster makkelijk kunt zoeken? Google maakt dan een overzicht van berichten die op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum staan. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

